# anewguy's Second Cycle Log



## anewguy (Sep 11, 2012)

Please bare with me fellas, I am copying several posts from my log on another forum.  I will continue to update them both from here on out.  



*Post from 8-28-12*
What's up everyone,

So I wanted to log this cycle I am doing for everyone to see. I am using all PEA gear. I started pinning last Thursday, which was 8-23-12. Last night was my second pin.

Stats
5'11"
177ish lbs
approx 12-15%BF
22 y/o
working out for several years, much more seriously in the past two years. I began a cut in December 2011 and didn't finish until Summer 2012. I went from 207 to about 174.

Here is the plan:
Weeks 1 - 15

    550mg of test e/week
    udca 500mg /week (2 caps)
Weeks 1 - 4
    dbol 50mg/day
Weeks 13 - 16
    Anavar 50mg/day
Weeks 2 - 15
    Adex .25/day
Weeks 17 - 20
   Nolva 40/40/20/20



*********************************
Thursday 8-23-12
Began test with slightly <1ml of test e
Also started dbol at 25mg ED

Monday 8-27-12
Second test inj this evening.
Also started adex at .25
Took udca cap as well 


*Post from 8-30-12*
So today I bumped my dbol to 50mg and holy shit... I did arms at the gym and they were gettin pumped as hell. It was awesome! This was really the first time I've felt any of the products. I am exactly 7 days in, and counting. My weight is holding... I play soccer 2 x a week so I know that cardio is burning a lot of calories, so I need to try to eat more... Story of my life.

Thursday 8-30-12
Third test injection tonight
Bumped dbol to 50mg today
Continuing adex at .25mg
1x udca cap

I'm going to attempt to update this thread on injection days, as I have notes on my phone for each day and can just copy and paste. 

*Post from 9-4-12*
Alright so I did my fourth injection yesterday. Everything is going well. I have not been stepping on a scale because I am less worried about that as I am my appearance. Most of my lifts are up, but not all of them. I did chest yesterday and it was pretty pumped up afterwards. I am sure it's all in my head at this point, but I have been horny as hell lately. I'm sure I am wearing my gf out! lol

Other than that, things are going well... No sides lately. I have a cough, but I was sick before I started the cycle, so I'm still getting over the cough.

This was my log entry from yesterday:
Monday 9-3-12
Fourth test injection this morning
dbol still at 50mg/day
Continuing adex at .25mg
1x udca cap 

*Post from 9-11-12*

So I have pretty much decided that my dbol is fake. I won't go into anything about the source/reasons for thinking this or anything like that at all, so don't ask. That being said, I am still taking it just to be sure it is fake..lol. I am prob going to bump to 75mg today and see what happens, just to be sure.

I also had a splitting, deadly, brutal, wanted-to-die headache yesterday at work. I had to turn off my lights in my office and lay down for over an hour just to get it to quit. I think it was a migraine, which I never have had before. I also had trouble reading, was seeing spots in my vision, and just in general had a REALLY BAD couple of hours. I thought my vision was done for life, so I was also panicking. Anyway, I went to the pharmacy as soon as I could, and checked my BP which was normal... Like 131/63.

This Thursday will mark the third week (21st) day since my first test injection. I have been horny as hell, and my lifts have gone up a bit, but nothing extreme. I hope to see much more very soon.


Log entries:

Thursday 9-6-12
Fifth test injection this evening
dbol still at 50mg/day (fake)
Continuing adex at .25mg
1x udca cap

Monday 9-10-12
Sixth test injection this evening (left glute)
dbol still at 50mg/day (fake?)
Continuing adex at .25mg
1x udca cap


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 11, 2012)

Following along, bro! I am subbed.


----------



## anewguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Today marks 3.5 actual weeks since my first injection, so I'm sure things will only get better from here on out. Actually my lifts were up a bit before my injury....

As for my wrist.... I began doing preacher ez curls like a badass with more weight than I ever have. Then I did chest the next day even though I had slight pain in my wrist. I have been out of the gym since Friday, and I still feel it when I bend it. I think maybe I am progressing to quickly on curls and some other lifts, and my tiny wrists aren't ready for it. I think I may look into deca to help this problem on my next cycle. This has happened twice now... And it's very frustrating because I can't lift, and I still continue to eat like a horse so I notice some weight gain in the wrong places.

I shouldn't have attempted those curls on friday afternoon, they hurt like a BITCH (I mean seriously I was in a lot of pain on those curls) and I still repped it like 8 times just cuz I was pissed and didn't want to miss out on arm day. So all I did was make shit worse. Oh well, if I can't lift today, a doctor's visit is due.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 17, 2012)

anewguy said:


> Today marks 3.5 actual weeks since my first injection, so I'm sure things will only get better from here on out. Actually my lifts were up a bit before my injury....
> 
> As for my wrist.... I began doing preacher ez curls like a badass with more weight than I ever have. Then I did chest the next day even though I had slight pain in my wrist. I have been out of the gym since Friday, and I still feel it when I bend it. I think maybe I am progressing to quickly on curls and some other lifts, and my tiny wrists aren't ready for it. I think I may look into deca to help this problem on my next cycle. This has happened twice now... And it's very frustrating because I can't lift, and I still continue to eat like a horse so I notice some weight gain in the wrong places.
> 
> I shouldn't have attempted those curls on friday afternoon, they hurt like a BITCH (I mean seriously I was in a lot of pain on those curls) and I still repped it like 8 times just cuz I was pissed and didn't want to miss out on arm day. So all I did was make shit worse. Oh well, if I can't lift today, a doctor's visit is due.




Instead of thinking oh I need to add a compound why don't you think about it the correct way.  Work on some grip training and make your wrists stronger while keeping the movements that hurt them low weight until they feel stronger.  Light high rep wrist curls reverse wrist curls and static holds will make them stronger and also build up the tendons and ligaments before you tear them and have real issues.  

Rarely is gear ever what someone needs to get strong.  At 177 and 12-15% BF you are no where near your genetic potential.  I won't get on you for your age or that at this age you are on second cycle, but I will say at your size you need to work on training, diet and recovery not more gear.  When you get training, diet and recovery right shit will take off whether you are on cycle or off cycle without it you will remain little and wondering why.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Instead of thinking oh I need to add a compound why don't you think about it the correct way.  Work on some grip training and make your wrists stronger while keeping the movements that hurt them low weight until they feel stronger.  Light high rep wrist curls reverse wrist curls and static holds will make them stronger and also build up the tendons and ligaments before you tear them and have real issues.
> 
> Rarely is gear ever what someone needs to get strong.  At 177 and 12-15% BF you are no where near your genetic potential.  I won't get on you for your age or that at this age you are on second cycle, but I will say at your size you need to work on training, diet and recovery not more gear.  When you get training, diet and recovery right shit will take off whether you are on cycle or off cycle without it you will remain little and wondering why.



Fully agreed here G!

I'd also add that if I understand the cycle correctly you are using only nolva for PCT? That will do nothing to restart your HPTA. Add in clomid 100/50/50/50


----------



## anewguy (Sep 18, 2012)

I have recovered fine with nolva on my first cycle so I'm not concerned and will grab some clomid if I have issues. 

My goals are different than it seems yours are gfunky. I appreciate the advice but my diet is good and my training is also good. Injuries just happen. I will take your advice about not using deca though. I don't want to touch 19nors yet anyway. I just thought maybe it would help. I have weak wrists anyway. I've been working reverse curls and forearm curls a lot over the past few months. Anyway.. I don't want to be big. And as far as being about 180, this is not very far from where I want to be anyway as far as weight. 

Also, I did chest today without much trouble. We will see how it feels in the morning.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 16, 2012)

starting the var today.  I got an extra bottle and have enough to make it through the cycle.  things are going great so far.. I've been getting compliments and my strength is increasing a lot.  I am repping on bench what felt like was close to my max before I started.

Also been eating lots of eggs.  I think egg protein is playing a big part in this whole thing as well.  today marks the beginning of week 8 btw.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 22, 2012)

Still going great... strength is up.  Upped my cardio... leaning out a bit already actually.  I may bump the var to 75, just want to wait a day or two to see how it goes.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 22, 2012)

Subbed and following just in time for the var!!! Good luck


----------

